# Adding 3rd function hydraulic to a LS MT 3 42 tractor



## coetexas2 (25 d ago)

I am checking to see if anyone has tried to add the third function on this tractor it is new with loader and dual rear function ports


----------



## JBike (25 d ago)

coetexas2 said:


> I am checking to see if anyone has tried to add the third function on this tractor it is new with loader and dual rear function ports


Had it done at Paul's Tractor, Clio, MI. Picking up a grapple tomorrow. Will be first time I've used it. If you go on TractorsNStuff Nick puts one on a LS XR4145 he owns. Its a good video to watch. Funny thing, Nick used to be a John Deere mechanic. And he bought an LS


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There are a number of U-Tube videos on this subject. Have a look.


----------

